# Dar saltitos



## Lurrezko

Hola,

En el foro Español-Inglés me surge esta duda. En inglés hay un verbo específico para definir un tipo de paso infantil que consiste en dar pequeños saltitos sin alternar los pies, es decir, dando dos pasitos consecutivos con cada pie: siguiendo un patrón derecha-derecha, izquierda-izquierda, por ejemplo. Yo creo que todos los niños del mundo hacen algo parecido, pero no consigo encontrar un verbo, en el supuesto de que lo haya, para definir con precisión la acción. ¿A ustedes se les ocurre uno?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## swift

A mí me tiene dando brincos en una pata ese hilo. Es que emocionan esos problemas de traducción que surgen por diferencias de punto de vista de cada lengua.

En Costa Rica, se diría por ejemplo:

_Mirá que chiquita más linda, parece una cabrilla pegando brincos._

Ese 'pegar brincos' vale para todo tipo de salto. Todavía no doy con un verbo que exprese la misma acción de dar dos saltos con una pierna y luego dos con la otra. Me recuerda el juego de la rayuela, pero cuando se juega a la rayuela uno tiene que saltar impulsándose con un solo pie y _puede_ alternar si se cansa.

Seguiré buscando.


----------



## Lurrezko

La rayuela se llama la _xarranca_ en catalán, y es cierto que el movimiento remite al juego, pero en éste se combinan muchos pasos diferentes, incluso a veces se cae con ambos pies a la vez...


----------



## torrebruno

No, no es lo mismo. Parecido a jugar a la raya o a la rana.
Me juego un millón de piedrólares a que no das con el verbo. Dos saltos de un pie y dos saltos del otro. No lo hay.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

swift said:


> A mí me tiene dando brincos en una pata ese hilo.


Ahora que decís *pata*, jugar o andar a la pata coja/renga es dar saltitos con un pie mientras se arrastra el otro, pero por lo que leí en el hilo de inglés-español, perecería que tiene que ser estrictamente de a dos, dos derechas, dos izquierdas. No sé, me imagino que los niños no se atan tanto a que tenga que ser de a pares, pero no sé.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Ahora que decís *pata*, jugar o andar a la pata coja/renga es dar saltitos con un pie mientras se arrastra el otro, pero por lo que leí en el hilo de inglés-español, perecería que tiene que ser estrictamente de a dos, dos derechas, dos izquierdas. No sé, me imagino que los niños no se atan tanto a que tenga que ser de a pares, pero no sé.



Pero, por ser preciso, creo que el verbo inglés no alude tanto a la acción de ir a la pata coja pero de a pares, como jugando a la rayuela, sino a los andares de Caperucita, para que se hagan ustedes una imagen mental: se impulsa uno con la derecha y vuelve a caer con la derecha, se impulsa entonces con la izquierda y cae con la izquierda, etc. No sé si me explico, pero todos los niños andan así cuando están despreocupados y felices.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

torrebruno said:


> Me juego un millón de piedrólares a que no das con el verbo. Dos saltos de un pie y dos saltos del otro. No lo hay.



Yo apuesto cien mil trillones de Primas de Riesgo que tampoco hay y me quedo con las primas.


----------



## swift

Sí, yo veo la imagen y concuerdo en que lo hemos expresado mal al decir que se dan dos saltos con la misma pierna cada vez. Lo que hacen es saltar como si estuvieran retozando en charcos invisibles.

Lo que pasa es que en castellano una descripción de ese tipo sería muy analítica, porque habría que recurrir a varias palabras.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> No sé si me explico, pero todos los niños andan así cuando están despreocupados y felices.


Por algo José Arcadio Buendía consideraba la infancia como un período de insuficiencia mental.
Y de Tacirupeca no sé nada, pero sospecho que el verbo que buscás no existe en castellano.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué vida. Las cosas no existen si no puedes nombrarlas, eso lo saben las religiones de todo el mundo...


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Las cosas no existen si no puedes nombrarlas, ...


Es verdad: _el nombre es arquetipo de la cosa_.


----------



## Darojas

También visualizo los saltitos con que se desplazan los niños cuando juegan y retozan; creo que los hacen más las niñas. Siempre son dos en cada pie: lo apoyan y saltan sobre el mismo, apoyan el otro y saltan... y sigue. Además, creo que el ritmo es ternario: dos tercios el apoyo y un tercio el salto. Los talones no intervienen, apoyo y salto se hacen sobre las puntas de los pies.

Mi hija dejó de ser niña hace poco y me dijo que eso se llama 'salpicar' y yo estuve 'salpicando' antes de escribir este comentario.

Cuando las cosas no tienen nombre también existen: las señalas con el dedo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Es verdad: _el nombre es arquetipo de la cosa_.


_
En las letras de "rosa" está la rosa,
y todo el Nilo en la palabra "Nilo"._


----------



## swift

Darojas said:


> Mi hija dejó de ser niña hace poco y me dijo que eso se llama 'salpicar' y yo estuve 'salpicando' antes de escribir este comentario.


¡Divina!

Quizás su pensamiento coincide con la imagen del chiquillo que salta en los charcos...


----------



## Darojas

swift said:


> ¡Divina!
> 
> Quizás su pensamiento coincide con la imagen del chiquillo que salta en los charcos...



Es muy posible y aunque sea falso es bonito y con eso basta si el Diccionario no dice nada.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Creo que ahora entendí. En el hilo del foro inglés-español, puse los datos para llegar a ver un video de un joven haciendo lo que creo Lurrezko nos explica.


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Creo que ahora entendí. En el hilo del foro inglés-español, puse los datos para llegar a ver un video de un joven haciendo lo que creo Lurrezko nos explica.


Para mí, el muchacho del video *brinca*.


----------



## miguel89

Esos saltitos los llamo 'salticar', que supongo es una mezcla de saltar con brincar, o quizá de 'saltico', pero lo dudo. Así los llamaban en la escuela primaria los profesores de gimnasia.


----------



## Darojas

Calambur said:


> Para mí, el muchacho del video *brinca*.



No encuentro el video. ¿Por qué está prohibido?


----------



## Lurrezko

miguel89 said:


> Esos saltitos los llamo 'salticar', que supongo es una mezcla de saltar con brincar, o quizá de 'saltico', pero lo dudo. Así los llamaban en la escuela primaria los profesores de gimnasia.



Gracias, no lo había oído nunca. Lo cierto es que aparece en un montón de páginas de google.


----------



## Calambur

Darojas said:


> No encuentro el video. ¿Por qué está prohibido?


No sé por qué está prohibido, pero está prohibido (es una de las reglas de WR).
Mirá aquí. Entrá a You Tube y en la línea de búsqueda escribí el nombre del video.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Gracias, no lo había oído nunca.


Yo tampoco, y vivo en la misma ciudad que *Miguel89* (se nota que lo han inventado hace poco).


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Lo cierto es que aparece en un montón de páginas de google.


Incluyendo un hilo. Vi en un libro de _Google_ que también hay ejercicios de educación física que consisten en 'galopar'. Pero a este paso vamos a terminar compendiando un tratado de praxiología motriz.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> Para mí, el muchacho del video *brinca*.


Entonces me rindo, estimada felina. Si alguien encuentra un video que sirva, que diga el nombre, así me desasno.


----------



## miguel89

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Entonces me rindo, estimada felina. Si alguien encuentra un video que sirva, que diga el nombre, así me desasno.


No te desanimés, lo que se ve en el video es también lo que se discute en el otro hilo (skipping) y lo que yo llamé _salticar_, que para los demás no tiene un nombre específico. En el Tubo, hay un video llamado "Carolina Camera: The Skipper" muy divertido de un hombre que decidió ir salticando por la vida...


----------



## janlu314

Mas bien es para chicas y nosotros le decíamos: ir al tranlará. Como Caperucita.


----------



## torrebruno

Esta última sí que me gusta; auténticamente visualizadora. Si no, brincar.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Entonces me rindo, estimada felina. Si alguien encuentra un video que sirva, que diga el nombre, así me desasno.



No, Adolfo, lo que sale en el vídeo es exactamente lo que yo quería decir. Pero no hay acuerdo con el verbo.



janlu314 said:


> Mas bien es para chicas y nosotros le decíamos: ir al tranlará. Como Caperucita.



Ese lo entendería enseguida, sí. Me gusta.

En fin, gracias a todos, pero les advierto que en el hilo inglés andan muy crecidos porque ellos tienen un verbo y nosotros no.

Saludos


----------



## cbrena

Nada más leer el primer post pensé en el verbo *cuquear*. Me extrañó que nadie lo dijera y me puse a buscar. 

Para mí es exactamente la forma de andar de Caperucita con cesta en mano por el bosque. He buscado en diccionarios y en Google y sólo encuentro deformaciones del inglés cocinar y también con cookies informático. Ah, y algo como azuzar.

A ver, niñas españolas de hace 40 años, ¿no os suena de lo más normal cuquear? 

Adelaida, ¿estás por ahí?


----------



## Darojas

miguel89 said:


> No te desanimés, lo que se ve en el video es también lo que se discute en el otro hilo (skipping) y lo que yo llamé _salticar_, que para los demás no tiene un nombre específico. En el Tubo, hay un video llamado "Carolina Camera: The Skipper" muy divertido de un hombre que decidió ir salticando por la vida...



¡Ese es el saltito de que hablamos!

Cuando mi hija me dijo que eso se llama 'salpicar' me pareció extraño, pues yo habría dicho 'salticar', pero doctores tiene la santa madre Iglesia, sobre todo en estos días.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> En fin, gracias a todos, pero les advierto que en el hilo inglés andan muy crecidos porque ellos tienen un verbo y nosotros no.


Si te refieres a los saltos de Caperucita, poz, entoces "caperuceando".
_


----------



## torrebruno

Lurrezko said:


> Ese lo entendería enseguida, sí. Me gusta.


El mérito de _tranlarear _estriba en que todos tenemos grabado en la memoria lo que iba cantando caperucita cuando daba saltitos camino _dencá _la abuela.
El problema estriba en su posible traducción a lenguas orientales. ¿Qué iría cantando caperucita en el cuento coreano, por ejmplo?


----------



## LeaM

janlu314 said:


> Mas bien es para chicas y nosotros le decíamos: ir al tranlará. Como Caperucita.





torrebruno said:


> Esta última sí que me gusta; auténticamente visualizadora. Si no, brincar.





cbrena said:


> Nada más leer el primer post pensé en el verbo *cuquear*. Me extrañó que nadie lo dijera y me puse a buscar.
> 
> Para mí es exactamente la forma de andar de Caperucita con cesta en mano por el bosque. He buscado en diccionarios y en Google y sólo encuentro deformaciones del inglés cocinar y también con cookies informático. Ah, y algo como azuzar.
> 
> A ver, niñas españolas de hace 40 años, ¿no os suena de lo más normal cuquear?
> 
> Adelaida, ¿estás por ahí?





Darojas said:


> ¡Ese es el saltito de que hablamos!
> 
> Cuando mi hija me dijo que eso se llama 'salpicar' me pareció extraño, pues yo habría dicho 'salticar', pero doctores tiene la santa madre Iglesia, sobre todo en estos días.





Vampiro said:


> Si te refieres a los saltos de Caperucita, poz, entoces "caperuceando".
> _


Buenas tardes a todos y muchas gracias, Lurrezko, por abrir este hilo.

Tal vez algunos de ustedes ya saben mi siguiente pregunta :  ¿qué opinan los foreros *mexicanos*?  ¿Hay otra palabra que se entiende aparte de brincar o saltar?  ¿Ir al tranlará, caperucear, tranlarear, cuquear o salpicar?  Prefiero algo cortito para las interpretaciones simultáneas, pero si no lo hay, no me creeré tanto.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

LeaM said:


> Tal vez algunos de ustedes ya saben mi siguiente pregunta :  ¿qué opinan los foreros *mexicanos*?  ¿Hay otra palabra que se entiende aparte de brincar o saltar?  ¿Ir al tranlará, caperucear, tranlarear, cuquear o salpicar?  Prefiero algo cortito para las interpretaciones simultáneas, pero si no lo hay, no me creeré tanto.



............. (largo silencio)


----------



## LeaM

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Yo apuesto cien mil trillones de Primas de Riesgo que tampoco hay y me quedo con las primas.





Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ............. (largo silencio)


 Creo que es verdad, se queda con su dinero y silencio.


----------

